# Wie komme ich an die grossen Schollen ran ??



## toddy (14. Juni 2011)

Ich fange in den letzten jahren immer häufiger Schollen in der Ostsee (Appenrader Bucht,Flensburger Aussenförde) mitlerweile sind es im Schnitt ü. 2/3 der masigen Fische ich angel vom Kajütboot meist mit rinngelwurm u. Wattwurm selten Heringsfetzen.
Müsste ich sehr weit raus , um den kleinen Stellnetzfischern zu entgehen ??
Ich angel meist in tiefen zwischen 10 u. 20 M ,verankert oder treibend je nach Windstärke.
Mit grösser meine ich ü 40 cm oder ist das sehr unwahrscheinlich?
Kann einer helfen |kopfkrat--was ist der ultimative tip |uhoh:


----------



## Rosi (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie komme ich an die grossen Schollen ran ??*

Moin, ich denke für Schollen bist du noch zu flach. Die mögen es lieber tief, mindestens 15m, lieber über 20m. Viele habe ich noch nicht davon gefangen, jedoch alle vor 10 Uhr und bei leicht bewegter See. Mit Wattwurm und Heringsfetzen. Die meisten Schollen sind unter 40cm. Das sieht man auch in den Fischernetzen. Wobei da auch Klieschen zwischen sind.


----------



## toddy (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie komme ich an die grossen Schollen ran ??*

Danke Rosi Ich könnte da in der Appenrader BUCHT RUNTER BIS CA38 M ABER DA BRAUCHE ICH DANN SCHON SCHWEERE GEWICHTE: U ICH WEISS AUCH NICHT WIE TIEF DORT IM SOMMER GENÜGEND SAUERSTOFF IST ; INDER FLENSFÖRDE IST ES BEI HÖHEREN WASSERTEMPERATUREN PROBLRMATISCH:


----------



## Nordangler (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie komme ich an die grossen Schollen ran ??*

Also ü 40 bekommt man in der Flensburger Förde + Aussenförde doch mehr als recht häufig.
Hier beziehe ich mich aber auf Schollen und Flundern. Gezielt nur auf Schollen sieht da ja eher schlecht aus, da sie sich ja auch vermischen.

Tiefe je nach Region zwischen 5 Meter und 35 Meter.
Wie beangelst du denn die Platten.?? Montage?

Sven


----------



## toddy (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie komme ich an die grossen Schollen ran ??*

Heute endlich mal eine Scholle von43 cm , leider beim Schwager,
und einige von 25-35 cm das alles NW Als. Die grosse bei nur 7 M tiefe , heute Fisch zwischen 6u. 25 m Tiefe ganz tief aber nur kleine Flundern!

Bisse kamen auf Seeringel u. Wattwurm an einfachen Endbleipaternostern mit u. ohne Perlen.

Insgesamt ein toller Tag auf dem Wasser mit wenig Wind u. vielen Fischen ca 20 masige haben wir zu dritt entnommen .#h


----------



## Rosi (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie komme ich an die grossen Schollen ran ??*

Hi Toddy, hast du vielleicht Bilder? Flundern in 25m Tiefe, also irgendwie glaube ich das nicht.


----------



## bayliner98 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie komme ich an die grossen Schollen ran ??*

Hi,

ich beangle Schollen immer an einer Kante von 6 auf10m.
In 3Stunden können das dann auch mal 10 Fische sein.:g
Viele über 35cm ein paar ü 40cm.
Klieschen hingegen fange ich auf 15-20m.
Die Montage kann viel über Erfolg und Misserfolg aussagen!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie komme ich an die grossen Schollen ran ??*

moin rosi, ich arbeite viel mit den deutschen fischern in der ostsee(fischereiforschung), und da kann ich dir sagen, dass es flundern wirklich überall und in jeder tiefe gibt.
eines der hauptlaichgebiete liegt zb im bornholmbecken(ca80-110m tief)
also flundern von 0-100+m
klieschen ab 3m(im tiefen natürlich häufiger)
schollen ab 5m(vor allem aber im tieferen wasser)
steinbutt ab 0,5m(glattbutt etwas tiefer)
im gebiet westlich rostock mehr klieschen als flunder, scholle-flunder ca 50/50(gesamtbestand-im flachen natürlich mehr flunder als alles andere)
östlich rostock, etwa ab hiddensee fast keine klieschen, viele flundern und schollen in bestimmten gebieten sehr viel steinbutt

schönen gruß


----------



## toddy (1. August 2011)

*AW: Wie komme ich an die grossen Schollen ran ??*

Hier noch mal ein kleiner Bericht meiner letzten beiden Versuche an die grösseren Schollen Heranzukommen!


1 noch häufiger tiefer als 20 m probiert, brachte gar keine Scholle nur untermasige Flundern!

2 Weisse oder gar keine Perlen scheinen am besten zu fangen in dieser Bucht ( Appenrade DK ).

3 Nordseekrabben gekocht u. ungeschält sind eine günstige Alternative, die fängt u.leicht für mich verfügbar ist.
(der zeitpunkt zum Anhieb ist allerdings etwas schwerer zu kapieren!).

4 Der Untergrund auf dem die grösseren liegen scheint fester schlick oder lehmboden zu sein, denn gestern fiel mir das an der Bauchseitevon drei der Platten auf! Es haftete ein wenig lies sich aber leicht fortwischen! (das war kein Sandboden!).

Insgesamt ist die Buttangelei immer noch echt gut , wir hatten die letzten drei Versuche immer zwischen 7 u. 12 masige fische pro pers. in ca. 3 Stunden auf dem Wasser.
So soll es weitergehen!#h#h.

Anbei noch n paar Photos ( auch für Rosi ).|wavey: #6


----------



## toddy (1. August 2011)

*AW: Wie komme ich an die grossen Schollen ran ??*

3 Bilder noch.

Seltener Beifang der meine Kinder verblüffte u. natürlich zurückdurfte !!:vik:


----------



## Nordangler (4. August 2011)

*AW: Wie komme ich an die grossen Schollen ran ??*

Glückwunsch zum Fang und zu dem schönen Tag.
Seescorpion habe ich auch hin und wieder als Beifang.

Schmecken tun sie recht gut aber leider ist recht wenig dran auch bei den größeren.

Sven


----------



## eugdo (4. August 2011)

*AW: Wie komme ich an die grossen Schollen ran ??*

Hallo liebe anglerfreunde,
darf ich n bischen offtopik rein bringen,
komme grad von der nordsee und würd gern wissen was das für ein Kammerad ist hofe es ist ok das ich hier nachfrage


----------



## bbfishing (4. August 2011)

*AW: Wie komme ich an die grossen Schollen ran ??*

Moin das ist eine Meeräsche.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Rosi (4. August 2011)

*AW: Wie komme ich an die grossen Schollen ran ??*



observer schrieb:


> moin rosi, ich arbeite viel mit den deutschen fischern in der ostsee(fischereiforschung), und da kann ich dir sagen, dass es flundern wirklich überall und in jeder tiefe gibt.
> eines der hauptlaichgebiete liegt zb im bornholmbecken(ca80-110m tief)
> also flundern von 0-100+m
> klieschen ab 3m(im tiefen natürlich häufiger)
> ...



Danke dir, ich bin im Westteil unterwegs, Wismarer Bucht. Wie sieht es dort mit Steinbutt aus? 

Hi Toddy, endlich mal ein Bericht nach der Fragestellung.#6 Sehr oft bekommt man keine Rückmeldungen. Und hier sogar mit Foto!. Dickes Petri und-  die Unterseite wäre auch noch aufschlußreich.|supergri
Seescorpion, die sind nicht mal so selten, jedoch immer eine Attraktion. Also ich fass den nur mit einem Lappen an und dann darf er in die Freiheit. Man muß doch nicht alles essen


----------



## eugdo (4. August 2011)

*AW: Wie komme ich an die grossen Schollen ran ??*



bbfishing schrieb:


> Moin das ist eine Meeräsche.
> Gruß Klaus


  besten dank#h#h#h
off topik aus


----------



## Bellyboatangler (5. August 2011)

*AW: Wie komme ich an die grossen Schollen ran ??*

versuch mal einen halben Sandaal. pass aber auf das Du diese OHNE GEFRIERBRAND BEKOMMST.
Ist schlecht der beste koeder auf grosse plattfische und Dorsche(leider auch kleine Dorsche)
Zieh sie mit der Koederfischnadel auf.


----------



## toddy (5. August 2011)

*AW: Wie komme ich an die grossen Schollen ran ??*

Danke auch!!
Bin nach Sonntag auch Dienstag noch mal auf See gewesen--wieder das gleiche spiel echt viele Fische nur wenige ü 32 cm.

Wir essen nu 2 mal die Woche Butt kommt auch gut!


War diesmal alleine raus deshalb keine Bilder (is mir zu stressig).


Nächstes mal wieder wenns gut geht!

Ich hoffe ich bekomme noch mal schönere hin.

Der Sommer ist noch lang !!!  (BOSSE)  !!!


----------



## toddy (5. August 2011)

*AW: Wie komme ich an die grossen Schollen ran ??*

Danke Bellyboatangler .

Ich hatte schon mal ein paar frische von einem Krabbenkutter , denn ich wohne fast direkt an der Nordsee,aber die sin damals vor ca. 3 Jahren beim Brandungsangeln nahezu ohne Effekt verangelt worden.

Ich will es aber gerne nochmal versuchen!!#h


----------



## toddy (6. April 2012)

*AW: Wie komme ich an die grossen Schollen ran ??*

Grosse Entschuldigung an alle die vielleicht etwas weiterlesen wollten ,aber meine saison war im August noch nicht vorbei danach gab es noch ein paar gute Fangtage , u was zu bemerken ist, mit höherer wassertemperatur im spätsommer waren die Fänge sogar eher in noch flacherem Wasser.

Aber Ich kam dann 2011 nicht mehr oft aufs Wasser.

Nervenaufreibende Personalprobleme beim JOB.

ALLES gelöst.

Erste Ausfahrt dieses Jahr vor 3 Wochen (Appenrader Bucht), erst wenig, dann erste Schollen u. flundern (4 gute) dann 1 dorsch 48 cm, na ja.

Kurz danch einer von 66 cm .
Beim Buttangeln schon sehr schön.

Dann in ca. 40 min 16 Dorsche zwschen 65 u 72 cm meistens als Doublette am Buttvorfach, u ich u. mein Mitangler waren im Stress aber der Schwarm war schnell wieder weg, trotzdem toller Saisonauftakt.:vik::vik:


PS. 3 Tage später gleiche Stelle ähnliche Bedingungen, jedoch andere Strömung u. NULLNUMMER ,nur minis.|wavey:


----------



## rappalamefo (8. April 2012)

*AW: Wie komme ich an die grossen Schollen ran ??*



toddy schrieb:


> Grosse Entschuldigung an alle die vielleicht etwas weiterlesen wollten ,aber meine saison war im August noch nicht vorbei danach gab es noch ein paar gute Fangtage , u was zu bemerken ist, mit höherer wassertemperatur im spätsommer waren die Fänge sogar eher in noch flacherem Wasser.
> 
> Aber Ich kam dann 2011 nicht mehr oft aufs Wasser.
> 
> ...


Hast du es mal auf der Holste Bank versucht?
Wenn du ne Seekarte oder einen Plotter mitführst müsstest du es eigentlich kennen bzw.finden!
Wo gehst du ins Wasser Apenrade oder Ballebro?
Gruß aus NF


----------

